

The Mathematics Stack Exchange Site is Now in Private Beta - giu
http://math.stackexchange.com/

======
terrellm
How is this different than Math Overflow (<http://mathoverflow.net/>) which is
another Stack Exchange site?

~~~
giu
The difference between the two communities is the level they require to
participate.

From the MathOverflow FAQ: _MathOverflow's primary goal is for users to ask
and answer research level math questions_

From the Math Stack Exchange FAQ: _Math Stack Exchange is for people studying
math at any level & professionals in related fields_

